# 135*



## ToMoBoBo (Oct 27, 2010)

So I ran into a problem where we had to make some tight fits to get this remodel to work, and it would work out fine but I was warned that I couldn't use these fittings in a certain configuration, because there was some rule against it. The only thing I could come up with that would be a problem is maybe trying to run a cable through it might be tough because of the angles? Here's a picture, everything is laying flat, the wye is on its side not its back.










What I was told is something I've heard before, but I couldn't seem to find, that it makes 135 degrees in two fittings, which is a limit. Maybe someone here could clarify. (Texas btw go rangers)


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

In the day, over 135 degrees required a C/O. If you moved the fittings say 10 feet apart would you see a problem then? Unless it is code specific to your area it would be fine assuming there is going to be a C/O on that line.

How about posting a intro? Tell us about yourself.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ToMoBoBo (Oct 27, 2010)

See that's how I thought also, if the fittings were anywhere else but butted-up there wouldn't be a question. But after posting this I found that the 135* rule isn't about a certain number of fittings or anything, it's about having a clean-out after a city's required number of feet of drain, or in some cities after 135* of turns through the flow.

But as to the subject at hand, there isn't going to be enough room for a clean-out, after the 90 there's a trap, and on the other end of the wye there's another trap with a flat-vent.

So I guess it would be up to the inspector to say if he likes it or not. We're not going to test him, we figured something else out but I'm happy to know that it's not illegal, and try to put a clean-out in future situations. Thanks.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

isnt 135 degrees only related to trap arm? 

Ive heard you can have a max of 2 offsets (180 total) between C/O's on a stack. Never heard of it tho.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

In a older UPC code book, it required a C/O on horizontal changes in drainage lines exceeding 135 degrees. IPC 708 3.3 says C/O on a change of horizontal direction of more than 45 degrees.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

He doesn't have time to post an intro he says to me. :whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Guess we don't have time to help him.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

When I try to be a sensitive kinda guy, this is what I get.

Anyway. I said some kind words requesting a intro. Response was....

" Thanks I'll try when I get some time"


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> When I try to be a sensitive kinda guy, this is what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=28874


Can't see your PM Rick, make a report on the PM you got.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I could always draw an iso and help him out :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I could always draw an iso and help him out :laughing:


I think that might be just what he needs!:laughing:


----------

